
Mechanical Calculators for Computer Engineers - DanBC
https://calculating.wordpress.com/2011/11/23/calculators-for-computers/
======
mhb
Surprised not to see anything about the Curta calculator:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10726059](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10726059)

~~~
jonsen
It didn't do neither hex nor octal.

------
thechao
I have a four foot long slide rule in my cube. I tell my colleagues it's a
workstation.

